# MOSCOW | Moscow Towers | 283m | 62 fl | U/C



## coth

This saturday I was on construction site.

Here is temporary billboard about preparation works. Didn't made shots from inside the plot. But there is technics and building materials for building wall in ground. Partially in some place there is clearly visible shape of future pit.















=================================================


Video.

high quality (14mb)
http://dva3.ru/pictures/vis/ani/mmdc/mmdc_divx600.avi

low quality (5mb)
http://dva3.ru/pictures/vis/ani/mmdc/mmdc_divx200.avi


few screenshots


----------



## BMXican

any renderings? sounds exciting


----------



## coth

four red glassy towers on this model


----------



## Urban Dave

^^ Will be one of the most exiting clusters in Europe!


----------



## BMXican

but technically this red complex is just one tower. the height is impressive though.


----------



## coth

technically it is four towers with skybridges between towers.


----------



## Urban Dave

Sorry, but I only see one tower there.


----------



## coth

another facing version
here those 4 towers clearly visible


----------



## BMXican

the rendering seems to be old. the model shows a different version with one tower.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Very nice project. IMO it's only one tower btw.

The Moscow cluster will become gorgeous, maybe the most beautiful of Europe, we'll see. I think most of the concurention will come from Istanbul where Dubai is going to invest some money in skyscrapers.


----------



## coth

BMXican said:


> the rendering seems to be old. the model shows a different version with one tower.


no. towers is not different. different only facing and position of skybridges.

this is form conception


----------



## Pedrillo

coth said:


> no. towers is not different. different only facing and position of skybridges.
> 
> this is form conception



:eek2:


----------



## Spearman

Gah! I really like what I see. How many of the buildings rendered is built/uc?


----------



## Jose Luis

The tallest is the best, simple and amazing design. i cant wait to see that u/c


----------



## Trances

I always thought it was one but understand more clearly now


----------



## coth

So.

Billboard says:
Construction of complex of administrative buildings of executive and legislative powers of City of Moscow in the MIBC "Moscow-City"
(preparation works)
begin: october 2005
completion: march 2006

i have no clue what they mean under preparation, but as i said there is technics and building materials for building wall in ground. so may be it mean cleaning the plot and making wall in ground, which seems already begun. i doubt they will also dig such big pit until march.


----------



## coth

today. took myself.


----------



## Gismo

this skyscraper ist simply WOW


----------



## Chad

Damn!!, Maybe it isnt one of the best design..but the scale is truely impressive!


----------



## dubaiflo

amazing project, does this count as 4 single towers or one tower at 307m?


----------



## Reptilikus

*Then let's talk skyscrapers!*

All right then. 
Let's talk skyscrapers. 
I well known that skyscrapers are very uneconomically. It much cheaper to build low-rise, and you get much more space out of it. A great part of the space in skyscrapers are offen used for lift shafts and staircases. Then why are skyscrapers build? Think of The Chrysler building and The Empire State building. The reason they are so tall is because the they compete of wich one would be the tallest! 
Look at Taipai 101. Is it build because of lack of areal? No 
And what about Burj Dubai? Have the run out of construction sites? No
They just wanna be the tallest! 
And that fine with me. As long as it isn't the taxpayers money that is used for the purpose.


----------



## www.sercan.de

only some projects are so ^^^
But moscow need office area


----------



## coth

how about other thousands of skyscrapers around the world. they don't claim to be tallest. those just skyscrapers.

As for City Hall and City Duma. I repeat once again for you. It is much more better for organisation 4 skyscrapers than hundreds of lowrise buildings spreaded around big city.


----------



## crazyevildude

Reptilikus said:


> All right then.
> Let's talk skyscrapers.
> I well known that skyscrapers are very uneconomically. It much cheaper to build low-rise, and you get much more space out of it. A great part of the space in skyscrapers are offen used for lift shafts and staircases. Then why are skyscrapers build? Think of The Chrysler building and The Empire State building. The reason they are so tall is because the they compete of wich one would be the tallest!
> Look at Taipai 101. Is it build because of lack of areal? No
> And what about Burj Dubai? Have the run out of construction sites? No
> They just wanna be the tallest!
> And that fine with me. As long as it isn't the taxpayers money that is used for the purpose.


Arn't skyscrapers usually commericial projects anyway? 
And even if a government pays for them it would be for the economic benefits that they will bring which will (if managed correctly) help everyone in the country alot more in the long term. It is incredibly short sighted to only think about spending money where it is most needed at that present time. A reactionary economy will not work. It is better to plan long term projects that will help the growth and stability of a country. This should result in a higher standard of life for everyone.
The problem with capitlism is that that so often isn't done. Those who can take the economic benefits for themselves and leave everyone else how they are. But the solution to that is to allow the economic benefits of major developments to be spread out. Not to stop all economic developments so you can give the money to the poorest. That will simply not work.

And also skyscrapers have huge commerical value, the tallest might be built for the title, just as the most extravagent looking are designed to get attention aswell. But there is nothing wrong with that. A worlds tallest building will bring in tourists who will spend money in the local economy, no building is built just for the sheer fun of it, that is not how the world works.

Also bare in mind that highrise developments are far more friendly to the enviroment. They help reduce urban sprawl which is tremedously damaging to animals habitats. They reduce the amount of transport people need as they live in a more tight area, meaning less commuting - and hence less pollution. The buildings themselves are also more enviromentally friendly. With recent technologies designed to minimise heat loss and heat gain(depending on climate) using rain water, generating their own power, Using excess heat from one area of a building to heat others is also comeing into reality now.

I'm not a big fan of the way the capitalist model is implemented. But economic growth is important for everyone, and done managed correctly can bring enourmous benefits to everyone in a society.

Besides why did you join a Skyscraper forum when you hate skyscrapers :sleepy:


----------



## engiNerd

Everything crazyevildude said above is true. Sprawl is a bad option. And many cities build large buildings to consolidate all of their departments into one building. It ends up being cheaper in the end usually for the city. So this is probably cheaper to build one building and sell off all the others than to maintain what is existing.


----------



## Muse

Urban Dave said:


> Will be one of the most exiting clusters in Europe!


^^ So true!! It will join London's Canary Wharf, Paris' La Defence area, and Warsaw's new booming central business district as an exciting scraper cluster in Europe. Constructing a cluster of talls in a specific area of older cities saves a lot of the beautiful older structures because if the scrapers were dispersed throughout the city, a lot of nicer historic buildings may disappear.

City Hall & City Duma will join the other high-tech buildings in the area, some already under construction such as The Complex Federation Tower, Plot 12 - International Business Centre, the very funky City of Capitals; Moscow & St Petersburg Towers and Naberezhnaya Tower C & the already built Naberezhnaya Towers A & B. 

The proposed 648m/2,126ft Russia Tower Pt 1__&__Russia Tower Pt 2 if/when built in the same area will be the crowning glory.

Loving the design of City Hall & City Duma and the huge atrium-esque wintergarden floors that join the 4 towers together as skybridges; it will be just amazing - truly a beautiful, sensible and logical design.

These towers will be a real showcase and it's best if a city has it offices of the contolling government centralised in a new high-tech building; it makes pure sense economically as it saves money for the city in the longer-term as the city government would currently have its offices spread out in different locations.

***BTW Who is the architect of City Hall & City Duma? Anyone know? coth?


----------



## coth

The original design has been made by Mikhail Kazakov, Anton Nagavitsin and Nodar Kancheli.
It won 1th place in contest out of 142 in 2002. Orginally planned 200 meters tall on plots 2-3.


----------



## Muse

Thanks coth kay:


----------



## coth

Video.

high quality (14mb)
http://dva3.ru/pictures/vis/ani/mmdc/mmdc_divx600.avi

low quality (5mb)
http://dva3.ru/pictures/vis/ani/mmdc/mmdc_divx200.avi


few screenshots











































































24 february 2006 by Ysh.
most of work going to left of this picture. they digging pit.


----------



## Peter The Great

Is it going to be red? :|


----------



## coth

of course. that's all charm there is in red. it's simply beautiful.


----------



## NEWWORLD

Amazing project this is going to look great when they complete it.


----------



## davidwei01

Amazing! not expecting Moscow is so beautiful. Will definitely like to visit Moscow some time!


----------



## weird

Roof top, overview, looks like a flower :uh:. It's very original the red color.

@coth: This is just one tower. Towers are totally linked at the top!! And at the bottom, they have lots of brigdes. Definitely, one.


----------



## coth

at top there is 8 story huge skybridge that covers all space space between towers.


----------



## Chad

I'm really wondering what it's gonna turn out like. Whats that red? glass?


----------



## guidodesign

like it!!


----------



## ReddAlert

I really like it, the red of course puts it over the top. A fitting color for the captiol of Russia! 

btw...the building reminds me of Milwaukees tallest skyscraper in a way...well not the color..


----------



## Oriolus

OMG! - it wont actually be THAT red will it? That said I hope it is cause it's just so insane - I mean a bright red skyscraper, who does that? As long as it doesn't end up looking tacky, I think it'll be quite an icon for Moscow. 

The last construction update - I take it that's Federation Tower in the background? Can't wait for it this thing to rise, or even more so for the first glass to go up.


----------



## crazyevildude

^ Isn't there a bright red skyscraper in Chicago? I seem to remember it looks alright.


----------



## Skyman

Thanks guys for the new pix, keep us posted


----------



## Chad

coth said:


> another facing version
> here those 4 towers clearly visible



What is No.4?


----------



## coth

19 april 2006 by sturman

pit completed by about 25%, almost half to depth and half to width


----------



## Mosaic

very nice updates, thanks.


----------



## coth

3 may 2006 by bolik


----------



## Skyman

Nice view of the construction site, now it's easy to understand what happens on it


----------



## coth

16 june 2006 by Ysh

City Hall and City Duma, and Mercury City Tower pit


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, great pics. Thank you!!!


----------



## sturman

site pano:


----------



## coth

22 july by me


----------



## CULWULLA

great updates.
cheers


----------



## Mo Rush

great pics...awesome progress.


----------



## KVentz

But, here is some facts. Today 'krasniy' means 'red' but long ago 'krasniy' meaned 'beautiful' and today 'krasiviy' (even sounds similar!) means 'beautiful'. The Red square and red walls of the Kremlin were not built by communists, they are much much older. And the shape of the City Hall tower repeats the shape of the tooth of the Kremlin wall that looks like "M" spell.

So, don't worry about the color: latest rumors said the colour will be able to be changed from very very light red to strong red according to weather and/or time of a day.

Oh, and something else. Moscow goverment desided to involve the investors into this project and share some part of the building. So no more flames about wasting city budjet money.

P.S.: No one part of IBC was or will built on Russian state budjet money. No one at all. IBC development was started many years before Putin became a president (some people in SSC said that Putin came, desided to rebuild an empire and that's why he is building IBC. Blah blah blah). So stop crying about (nonexistent!) hungry children suffering because state spends its money on expensive IBC. It is a commercial project developing by investors.


----------



## ZZ-II

nice updates, thank you


----------



## sturman




----------



## ZZ-II

updates?


----------



## Brad

ZZ-II said:


> updates?


Please, remind in spring


----------



## ZZ-II

ok


----------



## staff

I'm excited about this tower, looks very intriguing!


----------



## Igor

24/10/06


----------



## Brad

marax0 said:


> Could you be so kind and answer?


The situation is not clear yet and quite not common. The Moscow goverment finances the digging of the pit (to speed up the whole process of the construction)
The investor of the construction itself is not known yet  and is beeing looked for (Remember, Moscow goverment wants the half)
That's why nobody dares to say when it will be built


----------



## marax0

Than you very much 

but what about data on information board ?
Shouldnt it be there?


----------



## Brad

marax0 said:


> but what about data on information board ?
> Shouldnt it be there?


I was there a month ago. The information of the board was about the preliminary (or smth like that) works - August, 2006.
They say, it will be built in 2008.


----------



## coth

preparation works includes full underground part as i remember - foundation + underground floors.


----------



## philip

All those buildings look very unique, are they designed by Russian architects?

The RED buildings looks huge !!


----------



## KVentz

philip said:


> All those buildings look very unique, are they designed by Russian architects?


Most buildings are designed by foreign or with participation of foreign architects.


----------



## Sergei

I love the M building! Looks awesome. I hope it looks as good when/if it gets done.


----------



## jmancuso

if this thing is 4 buildings, how will they be used? 

what's the difference between the city hall and the city duma? assuming each gets a tower, who will occupy the remaining two?


----------



## coth

two towers will get moscow executive and legislative powers and two other towers will get an investor.


----------



## Brad

sturman said:


> Обещанные сваи и сваезабивалки:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> побольше


...


----------



## ZZ-II

great update.


----------



## coth

legend to plots made by sturman

blue - boulevard between Federation Tower and Mercury City Tower
green - mercury city tower plot
red - city hall and city duma plot


----------



## Ginza

does anyone have a pic that shows Moscow when all the edifices are completed


----------



## gunslinger

Ginza, something like this:


----------



## el_bebiduncho

Wow! Moscow will have an amazing skyline. Very good projects!


----------



## Muse

What is that whole area called, in Russian and its English translation? (Like London has Docklands, Paris La Defense etc).


----------



## coth

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297180


----------



## Muse

OK, thanks. What would you say in Russian and the way to say it in English?


----------



## Skyman

Muse said:


> OK, thanks. What would you say in Russian and the way to say it in English?


"Moscow-City"- short and clear


----------



## xAKxRUSx

^^ Actually, thats just the "temporary" name. It's probably going to have a different name.

But yea, Moscow International Business Center or Moscow-City for now.


----------



## philvia

ummm i like the red... dont make it plain boring color like silver -_-


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

congrats to moscow, but red?


----------



## Brad

Daniil N. said:


>


----------



## vladorlando

I think this building too much fat for this place.


----------



## Brad

Which building is too fat?
There are four buildings there.


----------



## MaZitRon

^^It speaks that territories a little for this building


----------



## Brad

The foundation slab is being prepared.
(the upper side of the photo)








http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2123791149&size=l


----------



## webeagle12

nice shot brad,  really like it


----------



## Qtya

I don't like it... hno:


----------



## xlchris

^Why not, it's great to see that, the inside!


----------



## Milllos

Mercury T and Duma will be ready in 2011, maybe, not in 2008 and 2009.


----------



## Brad

^^I hope in 2010


----------



## zerokarma

Good update


----------



## silencer

*Whats the colored material at wall*

Hi Brad, you know what the colored material at the wall in your pics from post 163 and 164 is? Maybe its an anti vibration isolation. Is there an underground train in the direct neighbourhood of the foundation?


----------



## Brad

^^I don't know if this is an anti vibration isolation. 
There are several metro stations near by. The metro lines (green circles) pass just under that huge mall in the middle of the pic.









Axort

PS I did not shoot these photos.


----------



## ZZ-II

does anybody know how wide the City Hall and Duma will be?


----------



## coth

The plot is around 80 x 80 meters.


----------



## coth

taken by a friend of windstride


----------



## Brad

by Александр Мотин; 07.05.08


----------



## cello1974

Will it be red???


----------



## LeMoN-SK

montesky said:


> the construction goes way too slow. i thought that moscow has loads of money to support this project


Do you think that lack of money is the only reason that can slow down construction of a skyscraper?


----------



## Nneznajka

*by igor Today*


----------



## skyboi

Half of the base is progressing well the other half is still intact especially at the corner there ,they haven't got it flatten yet , it has been a while ...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Barf in a bag! This complex is hideous. I thought Russia was past Soviet-style architecture! Russia needs to seriously rethink their style because all Russian buildings so far look like the Oriental Pearl in Shanghai. Moscow will soon be as colorful as Willemstad!
Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


----------



## Majevčan

Manitopiaaa said:


> Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


We are not interested in retarded comments here. So please


----------



## Justa

Manitopiaaa said:


> Barf in a bag! This complex is hideous. I thought Russia was past Soviet-style architecture! Russia needs to seriously rethink their style because all Russian buildings so far look like the Oriental Pearl in Shanghai. Moscow will soon be as colorful as Willemstad!
> Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


u do not know nothing about Russia, russians and an architecture itself ... So please... ban yourself or regain ur consciousness...


----------



## Peloso

Manitopiaaa said:


> Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


...and furthermore, he doesn't even know his own language. :lol:


----------



## skyboi

Manitopiaaa said:


> Barf in a bag! This complex is hideous. I thought Russia was past Soviet-style architecture! Russia needs to seriously rethink their style because all Russian buildings so far look like the Oriental Pearl in Shanghai. Moscow will soon be as colorful as Willemstad!
> Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


The most beautiful building ever I have seen in a million years  and It suits perfectly with Moscow and it peaceful loving people :applause:


----------



## anm

Manitopiaaa said:


> Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


 It looks like you dislike too things - racism and Russians.


----------



## Peloso

anm said:


> It looks like you dislike too things - racism and Russians.


You're being too subtle for that guy.


----------



## skyboi

Every time there is not foto of the building progress , people just kill time by talking off track


----------



## anm

Peloso said:


> You're being too subtle for that guy.


Well, he claims to know what irony means.


----------



## Brad

by igor; 08/09/08


----------



## SkyscraperFreak92

the work is very slow...in the old plan the building was completed in ca 2/3 months....


----------



## webeagle12

SkyscraperFreak92 said:


> the work is very slow...in the old plan the building was completed in ca 2/3 months....


do you have to say same thing in all moscow threads?


----------



## FM 2258

I never realized how "fat" this building is. I love it, it's going to be massive.


----------



## SkyscraperFreak92

webeagle12 said:


> do you have to say same thing in all moscow threads?


not in all...just at the buildings where are the construction works so slow....mercury city tower and duma building.....they work since more than 1.5 years at the fundation....and you must say that this is slow, right?!


----------



## webeagle12

SkyscraperFreak92 said:


> not in all...just at the buildings where are the construction works so slow....mercury city tower and duma building.....they work since more than 1.5 years at the fundation....and you must say that this is slow, right?!


open your eyes and look at the size of this building, sigh hno:


----------



## **RS**

What is the construction progress?


----------



## Nneznajka

On Hold ^^


----------



## oli83

sorry for offtopic, but why is the thread about wedding palace in the archive section, its not possible to post there?! is it already cancelled for sure? does anybody know a good picture of moscow city where this construction site can be seen?


----------



## kidrobot

It's not cancelled. It's probably on hold.
here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=142435&page=16







(c)Kirgam


----------



## nemtyrev

oli83 said:


> sorry for offtopic, but why is the thread about wedding palace in the archive section, its not possible to post there?! is it already cancelled for sure? does anybody know a good picture of moscow city where this construction site can be seen?


http://www.kventz.ru/moscow/svobodadostupa/sd_061109.html
Some information here
________________________
http://www.eran.ru


----------



## Vladivostok53

ReiAyanami said:


> Thats huge! What is its floor area? Must be one of the biggest building in the world, maybe comparable with Abraij Al-Bait!


you right, What is its floor area????????????????????^^


----------



## KVentz

nemtyrev said:


> http://www.kventz.ru/moscow/svobodadostupa/sd_061109.html
> Some information here


Oh, you found my old webpage about a trip to Federation tower!


----------



## tj_alan90alan

just.. amazing!!!


----------



## **RS**

Vladivostok53 said:


> What is its floor area???????????????????


Total floor area of Federation Tower is 423 000 sq.m. And 622 000 sq.m. for City Hall and City Duma


----------



## Brad

by Aruss;


----------



## spectre000

picture by Gelio (9-3-09) from the russian section. Slowly making it to grade.


----------



## Brad

by bdb2000; 2009-09-09 

«Вид с башни Imperia Tower, Москва-Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## **RS**

what floor is u/c now?


----------



## coth

??

there is a photo just above your post...


----------



## anm

**RS** said:


> what floor is u/c now?


looking at the picture I count it is the 4th floor now


----------



## **RS**

coth said:


> ??
> 
> there is a photo just above your post...


i see,but it is not entirely clear what floor is built in this picture))



anm said:


> looking at the picture I count it is the 4th floor now


Thanks))
This is all underground floors, as I understand?
How much is left to the first overground level?


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing project!


----------



## Brad

by bdb2000;*2009-09-16 *


«Сити с башни Imperia Tower» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## spectre000

It's great to finally have some regular updates on this one.


----------



## Ysh

soon this baby will peek out of the ground.
than you all will have plenty updates


----------



## spectre000

Posted by raisonnable on 10/19 in Russian forum.


----------



## Wuxa

Very, very slow


----------



## spectre000

Wuxa said:


> Very, very slow


It only appears that way. The below grade work is always the slowest construction.


----------



## kanye

*November 13th*



Nelton said:


>


good


----------



## dars-dm

The contract was only on building underground floors. Going to be on-hold


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

dars-dm said:


> The contract was only on building underground floors. Going to be on-hold


More like, going to be "approved" again.


----------



## xlchris

This tower shouldn't have been approved in the first place


----------



## coth

There are rumors around.
The ground part could be build by N-Trans company.


----------



## spectre000

Posted by bdb2000 in Russian section, made it to street level.


----------



## Blue Flame

Any updates?


----------



## Blue Flame

Can we get a picture of the construction please?


----------



## casinoland

can you not bump threads. if someone has any updates, they will post them.


----------



## Abdy

Updates ?


----------



## Brad

April, 20










http://q-rex.livejournal.com/47973.html

The first stage of the construction is over.
Now we'll have a break for a while


----------



## spectre000

Thanks for the update. It'd been quite awhile. Hopefully the "break" won't be for very long.


----------



## eofr33

nice.


----------



## Blue Flame

Yes, thank you very much! Although the progress isn't what I would call fast, I'm glad to see that there is work going on.


----------



## flesh_is_weak

@monkey: wow, that other tower is a scene-stealer indeed, IMO, they should move it to another district to focus attention on the city hall :lol:


----------



## spectre000

By bdb2000, russian forum, 5-7-10.






Еще на Яндекс.Фотках
ЖЖ


----------



## Stelian

Is this going to be the larger than the university by floor area?
And is it all going to be used by the city hall or there will be rental spaces for offices,retail or residential?Thanks!


----------



## gunslinger

Stelian said:


> Is this going to be the larger than the university by floor area?
> And is it all going to be used by the city hall or there will be rental spaces for offices,retail or residential?Thanks!


Total planned floor area is 806,433 sq.m.

Floor area of Empire State Building is 257,211 sq.m., floor area of Moscow State University's Main Building is around 250,000 sq.m. 

To get funding Moscow's authorities recently proposed decrease of city hall's parliament area from 50 to 30%. The rest is currently planned to be rental space for offices, hotels and apartments.


----------



## xombie

gunslinger said:


> Total planned floor area is 806,433 sq.m.
> 
> Floor area of Empire State Building is 257,211 sq.m., floor area of Moscow State University's Main Building is around 250,000 sq.m.
> 
> To get funding Moscow's authorities recently proposed decrease of city hall's parliament area from 50 to 30%. The rest is currently planned to be rental space for offices, hotels and apartments.


Yep, I just hope they go through with it, would really hate to see this building stuck at the current state for another year(s)?


----------



## krkseg1ops

Nooo, this has to be built! I can only compare this to Abraj Al-Bait in terms of robustness


----------



## Igor

*Cancelled*

MOSCOW | City Hall and City Duma | 308m | 1010ft | 71 fl x 4 |


----------



## germantower

^^ are u for real?


----------



## oli83

Is this official? 

What a pity, I was really looking forward to this building. With Russia Tower cancelled, Federation Tower maybe shortened now this is another setback for Moscow City, it would have been so great if it had been built as it was planned some years ago.
Still some amazing buildings, but some are missing hno:

What do they plan with the already built below-ground floors?


----------



## gunslinger

oli83 said:


> Is this official?


Yes.


----------



## Pfeuffer

Moscow sucks hno:


----------



## GammaHamster

Current project is cancelled, new project for the plot is being discussed now. We hope new project will also be a skyscraper, but it is not known now.


----------



## krkseg1ops

God dammit! That would've been such a unique skyscraper. So change the thread name to 

MOSCOW | City Hall and City Duma | 308m | 1010ft | 71 fl x 4 | Cancelled

Sad day for Moscow indeed


----------



## spectre000

GammaHamster said:


> Current project is cancelled, new project for the plot is being discussed now. We hope new project will also be a skyscraper, but it is not known now.


Well lets hope its not a parking ramp like they've proposed for the Russia Tower plot.


----------



## GammaHamster

spectre000 said:


> Well lets hope its not a parking ramp like they've proposed for the Russia Tower plot.


Eh... big parking is one of the proposed variants... :shifty:


----------



## City of Rain

ahh.. well, i honestly have to admit.. i never liked this building.

imo, its too fat and i find it to be an annoyance that its so unclear wether its 1 or 4 buildings.

i hope that a new and prettier skyscraper is proposed for the area


----------



## Persi

very nice project.


----------



## spectre000

GammaHamster said:


> Eh... big parking is one of the proposed variants... :shifty:


Lack of parking is one of the big complaints the new mayor and others have about the IBC. If you need ramps though, build it a block or so away and link it with skybridges.


----------



## KVentz

oli83 said:


> Is this official?


Yep... New Moscow mayor said he doesn't need skyscrapers, but he need more parkings.


----------



## Peloso

spectre000 said:


> Lack of parking is one of the big complaints the new mayor and others have about the IBC. If you need ramps though, build it a block or so away and link it with skybridges.


I hate to say I said it... but... you know...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297180&page=29


----------



## kanye

**RS** said:


> It seems construction will be resumed soon:
> 
> 
> Art-Pushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> *19.07.12*
> 
> 
> «Башня Мосправительства» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «Башня Мосправительства» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «Башня Мосправительства» на Яндекс.Фотках
Click to expand...

^^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

so if this is back on track, what was the latest design?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is this revived!?! I really hope they've kept the original design, I really want to see a red skyscraper!

Maybe soon Russia Tower can restart!


----------



## krkseg1ops

From what I know, they have kept the original foundations which were completed some time ago so I can only assume they would go with the same design.


----------



## 970467

Yes, a red supertall would be an absolute eyecatcher.


----------



## ZZ-II

Totally forgot about this one. I hope it'll be build with the original design .

Hopefully russia tower will be build too .


----------



## comet the cat

Are they serious? I thought this was cancelled! Awesome :banana:


----------



## krkseg1ops

This is my 1000th post :banana:
Is there going to be new design competition for this?


----------



## 970467

Currently, no.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Donodöner said:


> Yes, a red supertall would be an absolute eyecatcher.


eyesore would be my word of choice for this thing.


----------



## GammaHamster

99% probability that there will be no red supertall, it will be a completely new project.


----------



## 970467

^^ Hope it will be (even) better


----------



## ThatOneGuy

GammaHamster said:


> 99% probability that there will be no red supertall, it will be a completely new project.


How do you know?

I'd say 99% chance that it WILL be the red supertall, since the foundations are built!



> eyesore would be my word of choice for this thing.


It's funny because Rotterdam has one of the most famous red skyscrapers.


----------



## krkseg1ops

ThatOneGuy said:


> How do you know?
> 
> I'd say 99% chance that it WILL be the red supertall, since the foundations are built!


I find it strange as well that they would go with anything else than the original project, at least the base of this building should be the same. There is of course the possibility to change the foundations but it is very expensive and time consuming process and I doubt the contractor will waste time for that. Also, since it (the foundation) has been funded by the city, I don't think they will want to pay again for this.


----------



## krkseg1ops

By the way, it's not only the foundation slab but rather all underground floors that have already been built. You can check the progress from previous pages:



spectre000 said:


> Posted by bdb2000 in Russian section, made it to street level.


----------



## ZZ-II

so it can rise above ground from now, nice


----------



## krkseg1ops

But only if they continue with the original design, I assume?


----------



## ZZ-II

krkseg1ops said:


> But only if they continue with the original design, I assume?


yeh, probably. let's hope they'll go with the original design


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The only possible design change could be a height reduction, but it's unlikely.


----------



## Brad

It looks like you, guys, know about the future of the tower much more than the Russians)


----------



## krkseg1ops

Jedi mind tricks


----------



## **RS**

*15 IBC NEW RENDERS*


Spider-Man22 said:


>


----------



## Brad

Now this thread will be moved to another place)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1720
PS No doubts now. One tower, not four 

Height: *275 m*

Floors: 50

Name: *Grand-City-Moscow*, * «Гранд — Сити — Москва»*


PPS *it is still a concept* according to the http://nagavitsyn.ru/archives/2081


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## 970467

Interesting design. Hope the cladding will be metallic-silver.
It could be a bit higher.


----------



## Maximalist

The mall looks amazing in the new renders. I love the ribbons on top. Looks like a Frank Gehry or Zaha Hadid Building.


----------



## LarryKing

Manitopiaaa said:


> Barf in a bag! This complex is hideous. I thought Russia was past Soviet-style architecture! Russia needs to seriously rethink their style because all Russian buildings so far look like the Oriental Pearl in Shanghai. Moscow will soon be as colorful as Willemstad!
> Ironic since most Russians are rascist.


I think you're jealous. Project looks amazing and so will the Moscow skyline.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seriously? "Most Russians are racist?" That statement in itself is inherently racist.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Oriental Pearl in Shanghai is by the way indeed one of the best TV towers in the world.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The previous foundation is being demolished.







19 .06. 2014.


----------



## oli83

Is still dismantling going on or already new construction?

by Evrasia from the Russian thread..



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *20.9.14
> Демонтировали достаточно много всего...*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It doesn't look like anything's changed at all.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .10. 2014.


----------



## ogonek

igor said:


> 05/07/15
> 
> *Первая колонна +1 уровня.*


...


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## ogonek

CemenTT said:


> *18.07.2015г.*


...


----------



## oli83

So it looks like some progress is made, right? 

Two pics from the Russian thread, maybe someone can update us on the recent status.. ^^



mr. MyXiN said:


> *03.08.15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://moscow-walks.livejournal.com/2394120.html





mr. MyXiN said:


> *05.09.15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://vk.com/photo20556243_379183034


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, you can see the curved outlines of the front of the building.


----------



## DrunknRussianBear

Change UC to on hold


----------



## spiderman555

Any news from this? A picture or something?hno:


----------



## bus driver

spiderman555 said:


> Any news from this? A picture or something?hno:


They're installing a new crane!



Daniil A said:


> 30.03.19.На участке начали собирать новый кран!!!:banana::cheers:  Кликните на снимки,чтобы увеличить


+ new renders




Number of floors increased to 62, the height remained the same (283 m)


----------



## bus driver

A new crane is installed, several builders are on site. Wait for news.



Nikomoto said:


> Кран собран





DzhendoyanV said:


> Извините за качество, думаю это не главное) Люди есть...с полтора десятка навскидку насчитал :cheers: секунд 20 посмотрел...не понял что именно они делают, но все чем-то заняты


----------



## bus driver

They do something, but it is not clear what it is



artem_rave said:


> *06.04.2019*
> 
> Во всю сверлят отверстия в плите перекрытия. Работы ведёт Адель Констракшн - http://adelservice.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кран пока стоит без движения





darmarochka said:


> бытовки в 2 этажа - это верный признак. там за забором куча стройматерилов под пленкой



"Adele" company (the name on the jackets of workers) is engaged in sawing, drilling and grinding of concrete. I hope this is a preparation for construction.

According to rumors, the construction will lead the turkish *Ant Yapy*


----------



## bus driver

It grows again 



vvolkov said:


> Сегодня. Наращивают арматуру.


----------



## bus driver

Core



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> *26.04.2019*
> 
> На площадке произошли существенные изменения, сформирована основная часть
> арматуры центрального ядра под опалубку, и теперь можно наглядно судить о динамике.
> Большой объём работы был выполнен сегодня в течение дня, которому(1-2 днями ранее)
> предшествовало размещение строительных лесов под лифтовые шахты
> и лестничные пролёты
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Фото:* MEGAPOLIS-VIT


----------



## BadHatter

3 cranes now!



darmarochka said:


> насчитала уже 3 крана
> 
> снос колонны


----------



## bus driver

4 cranes :check:



artem_rave said:


> 31/05





vvolkov said:


> 01.06.19.
> 
> Все 4 крана работают, рабочие по всей площади участка не смотря на выходной день!


----------



## ericmacm

Happy to see this has started up again! I hope we keep seeing MIBC continue to grow with more large towers like this.


----------



## Mistogun

ericmacm said:


> Happy to see this has started up again! I hope we keep seeing MIBC continue to grow with more large towers like this.


The preparations for the new 404 meters tower have already started, so we will see at least two new skyscrapers in the MBIC itself and three in the neighbour territory in the next years.


----------



## bus driver

From Imperia Tower



Daniil A said:


> 4.6.19 Со смотровой площадки на Империи
> 
> IMG_1078 by Nabtower22, on Flickr Автор снимка: Daniil A


----------



## bus driver

2nd level 


igor said:


> 03/07/19
> 
> Второй уровень. Довольно активно работают.


----------



## Igor

10/07/19


----------



## ogonek

igor said:


> 07/08/19


...


----------



## BadHatter

River view



igor said:


> 20/08/19





igor said:


> 28/08/19


----------



## bus driver

:cheers:



vvolkov said:


> Прогулялся сегодня по Сити, снова слышен строительный шум и грохот, как несколько лет назад. Активно строят Град и One башни)))
> 
> Левая половина.
> 
> 
> 
> Правая половина.
> 
> 
> 
> Целиком.


----------



## bus driver

October update



Kirgam said:


> *09 октября 2019*


----------



## Xanderyl

*October 18* 


vvolkov said:


>



*October 19* 


Evgenei+777 said:


>



*October 27* 


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Xanderyl

*6.11.19*


Evrasia 99911 said:


>


----------



## ogonek

vvolkov said:


> Сегодня.


...


----------



## ogonek

Virus2501 said:


>


...


----------



## TopoGigio

Is is neccesary to repeat all the pictures again and again to write "..."???
It is very annoying.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^???


----------



## A Chicagoan

TopoGigio said:


> Is is neccesary to repeat all the pictures again and again to write "..."???
> It is very annoying.


He was quoting pictures from another thread, and to do that you have to add at least 2 characters, so he added "...". He was not reacting to previous pictures from this thread with "...".


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/laldmitriy/



TopoGigio said:


> Is is neccesary to repeat all the pictures again and again to write "..."???
> It is very annoying.


Be careful before writing nonsense


----------



## ogonek

pamaz said:


>


...


----------



## Dale

Are those flats on the left slated for redevelopment ?


----------



## ogonek

Dale said:


> Are those flats on the left slated for redevelopment ?


They will be demolished, residents will move to Headliner,some have already received the keys
































































PS.There should be high-rise construction


----------



## ogonek

vvolkov said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

oltemont said:


> https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


...


----------



## Xanderyl

Today



vvolkov said:


> Сегодня.


----------



## Igor

25/01/20


----------



## ogonek

_Night City Dream_ said:


>


...


----------



## bus driver

Current progress



Mike- said:


> Нафотошопил примерный текущий прогресс


----------



## ogonek

Strogo Lexa said:


> www.instagram.com/strogolexa


...


----------



## ogonek

Still small,but noticeable))









https://www.instagram.com/strogolexa/


----------



## ogonek

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## Igor

29/02/20


----------



## ogonek

alexeiefimov said:


>





[D1ego] said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

mr. MyXiN said:


>


...


----------



## Zaz965

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1926291&page=39


----------



## Zaz965

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735448&page=29


----------



## ogonek

https://saldonin.ru/пешком-по-москве-ммдц-2006-2020-часть-1/


----------



## bus driver

UPD



Kirgam said:


> *27 марта 2020*


----------



## MMJ1405

Looking good so far.


----------



## ogonek

Аделина К.


----------



## ogonek

АО «УЭЗ»/JSC «UEZ» (@ao.uez) • Instagram photos and videos


676 Followers, 17 Following, 202 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from АО «УЭЗ»/JSC «UEZ» (@ao.uez)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ogonek

By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## Xanderyl

26/09/20








By *igor *


----------



## redcode

Oct 02









Epochs by Ramil Galeev on 500px


----------



## redcode

Oct 03

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 10









evening life by Кирилл Комендантов on 500px


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*


----------



## ogonek

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся


еще заметила сверху какую-то непонятную железку (под маркером хэллоу) Это кран-балка для навешивания фасада




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics* HERE








*


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## Hudson11

cool to see this long planned piece of the IBC realized.


----------



## redcode

Dec 05

214_9736 by Sergey NCD, trên Flickr

214_9723 by Sergey NCD, trên Flickr

214_9722 by Sergey NCD, trên Flickr


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Zaz965

MOSCOW | Projects & Construction


Moscow - public joint-stock company "Novatek" Headquarters and hotel "Radisson Blu" construction The total area - 100 000 sq m, Hotel - 31 500 sq. m Underground Parking for 2000 cars. - 70,000 sq. m Sherwood Premier Spectrum holding Architecture - Speech Hotel "Radisson Blu"...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## krkseg1ops

Mercury is hands down still the best tower in this cluster and one of the best towers in the world.


----------



## redcode

Jan 06









Untitled by Pavlywka Telih on 500px


----------



## adamsmitt

Hi, these skyscrapers it looks so strange next to old nine-story buildings.


----------



## A Chicagoan

adamsmitt said:


> Hi, these skyscrapers it looks so strange next to old nine-story buildings.


Welcome to Moscow!


----------



## Kyonexe

adamsmitt said:


> Hi, these skyscrapers it looks so strange next to old nine-story buildings.


you mean commieblocks from 493 post? the residents of these 5-9-storey old houses have already been settled in new houses. and the district itself is fenced and will soon be demolished. new skyscrapers will be built on this site. hope they will start demolishing them in near future.


----------



## Ecopolisia

krkseg1ops said:


> Mercury is hands down still the best tower in this cluster and one of the best towers in the world.


Yeah,probably top 20 or top 10, design wise,indeed.But facade look/and facade quality,most definitely not so much,just saying.So,it depends where to estimate it, actually,regarding that one, particularly.Tbh...😉🙃💎🌈


----------



## A Chicagoan

Anyway, we've had an entire page without pictures, anyone have an update?


----------



## Objective

Ecopolisia said:


> Well, I don't do that with purpose, neitherr I said any political in any freaking single way, which I did also clearly explained previously in my other reply,if you paid attention to that which you apparently didn't .That's just your perception what si said, just because I most definitely don't adore cloudy and 80's, yet utterly obviously cheap looking facades/claddings of buildings, like Mercury tower, which I also do in other fora, IF that's the case to be said from my side, that's all... And, we have THE right to be constructively critical,if I/or we have been noticed something that just is what it's, that would be objective, but the subjective part of that would if you you like it or not.Because when all comes to all, it aren't downright negatively meant , like many genuine trolls do in other social medias, so know the difference, too, I would suggest, and the lookalikes here..
> And, are you done, but I can deliberately reply with constantly all the day long or even the days to come, which you to decide that of course, as I also said couple times now... And, if they, the Danes, ever did it besides ((mostly)), not all, (particularly the thoroughly thought ones in all parameters) vainity projects, like many these are, in a Moscow context ,then it would be with alot better in term of facade quality, that's for sure and beautifully obvious as well.Overall, buildings on the average and tre general infrastructure (not the baddest out there as well. Can admit that, yet it's empirically obviously it isn't ), then yeahMoscowis less advanced or improved. It's after all a 2nd world country capital after all, but again not tre bad dert either. Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all, more or less again. More, or what, or should we.. ? I'm extremely ready, though 👍✌🤘💎🌈🏳️‍🌈😉


Except that facade of Mercury or Grand Tower or this other skyscrapers is simply not cheap.There is nothing cheap about Evolution Tower or Federation Towers,quite the opposite they look high tech and if they are built in America with same material and have the same facade you would be saying a different story.432 Park Avenue is not superior than Shanghai Tower in any visual or functional way simply because it's in America.You try to downplay some of the top projects by acting as if an average income of a certain country is the only messurement of a quality of their skyscrapers.It isn't.Each city has a different budget that they spend for their construction sector.Moscow has a better underground Metro than New York City while having less overall money than NYC does (but more than Copenhagen or Brussels).If you don't understand this there is nothing to talk about.You talk about something different.The subject here is is a construction of Grand Tower in Moscow.


----------



## Objective

A Chicagoan said:


> Since when has this been a Russian forum? Formerly Dutch, now Canadian. This isn't the Russian section.


Not site itself but discussions about Russian projects.If I live in a San Antonio but go on Chicago construction forums to look down and downplay them and accuse others that like Chicago of being "ultra nationalistic " and one sided ,that's a self projection and it isn't a "constructive criticism".


----------



## Ecopolisia

Objective said:


> Except that facade of Mercury or Grand Tower or this other skyscrapers is simply not cheap.There is nothing cheap about Evolution Tower or Federation Towers,quite the opposite they look high tech and if they are built in America with same material and have the same facade you would be saying a different story.432 Park Avenue is not superior than Shanghai Tower in any visual or functional way simply because it's in America.You try to downplay some of the top projects by acting as if an average income of a certain country is the only messurement of a quality of their skyscrapers.It isn't.Each city has a different budget that they spend for their construction sector.Moscow has a better underground Metro than New York City while having less overall money than NYC does (but more than Copenhagen or Brussels).If you don't understand this there is nothing to talk about.You talk about something different.The subject here is is a construction of Grand Tower in Moscow.


No, I simply wouldn't. If I saw it with that cloudy and in fact cheap looking like (not many such building facades in the Western world nowadays, particularly, and I say it again, PARTICULARLY if it were built around 00's to early-2020's(regarding the modern ones of course. Not referring to the classic or historic ones, they would be more or less lookalike in facade/cladding quality here, yeah. Do, see that's how you being genuinely objective and CONSTRUCTIVELY CRITICAL ) , just as you know know that, too. You have probably haven't been in the wealthiest western 1st world countries, or Japan for instance. I suppose not.Sounds like it) that anywhere in the obviously generally civilized western part of the world , I would simply say it likewise in its previous complete manner and it will once again be based of how I would be otherwise, like in an clearly empirical keen-observing way, and nothing else than that.so, I don't buy your out if the blue accusation for being that. Therefore don't partying anything, incl. where they were built, for my estimating and perceiving stance of a certain building.I'm after all one that like to deep with things in an analytical, genuinely OBJECTIVE, keen-observing and realistic before I genuinely opening my mouth up, publicly .Now you know that for sure. Good, then. Yeah, but Copenhagen and Brussels got a way higher GDP per capita and way way more obviously better life standard and human development and value politics overall, well you started it officially to turn it in that direction now, just saying, can't you see. 
So, don't accuse for something I didn't said or did.. More pseudo-thinking verbal sharings(some of of the slightest of what you said of that OTHERWISE totally misperceiving and misunderstanding mouth of yours were accurate, though) however were with me or nah, you to decide that of course.
Eventually, I'm all yours again to be ready to reply all day long (and, if so, then make it quick, thanks. Not waiting a freaking day or almost 24 hours for you reply again .. ), or the days to come, if I have too. Well, only if you got some more left - and, more lesser misunderstaning, accusable and misperceiving ones this time, thanks - in your baggage to share of course?.. Good that that has been settled down now 👌👍🤘🌈


----------



## Ecopolisia

Objective said:


> Not site itself but discussions about Russian projects.If I live in a San Antonio but go on Chicago construction forums to look down and downplay them and accuse others that like Chicago of being "ultra nationalistic " and one sided ,that's a self projection and it isn't a "constructive criticism".


And, it's all LIES how you say it, and it depends where to say it. You just can't play with or saying bombastic about that doesn't make sense at all for THE majority of course, and a very few ones, with you within it btw, obviously, yeah. Again you doing it, either unnoticing it or intentionally, in your own freaking obvious way of accusing me for what you could understood of it or you did a quick manipulation to turn to into your advantage of what you would understand of it. And, of course I would be constructively critical, not for fun I using - not a delusional extreme thinking one-sided ultra-nationalistic or ultra-liberalistic proponent - it for my attitudes, when I constructivelu criticize.Perhaps you JUST not fond of the that sole word "criticise" within it to express itself at public, I suppose? Are you a non-democracy-born/raised citizen, hmm? Because I did as a constructively critically rationalist/realist /moderate liberalist like to be it, likewise I were in this case, where I POINTED OUT where I did genuinely universally ( in a "where the majority would be agree" manner) liked it or where I didn't SPECIFICALLY, regarding North korea(or any 3rd world countries would have done typically with building claddings, like Rygugyang Tower, just a blue extremely cheap appealing glassy version . Just obviously and visble to the naked eye, when I say what I do here)-manufactured cladded, yet sure great designed (probably its interior, too) buildings such as Mercury tower. 

So, obviously I did. just roll up, well that's just your problem that you don't dare or will do it to be 100% of what you overall irrationally accusing me for have said or how I views the things as?.lol.
So, finally, a genuine and rational piece of advice thin time to you and your quickly-fragile-mentality-of-the-slightest-critizism-exposed lookalikes: MAKE it fully understood, then talk, that's how it should be around me, then you would get those never ending replying from my side, just saying.. Jeez.. Lol.. .. Like c'mn, """objective"""...🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️😅🤷‍♂️😌👌👍Anyway, more?😉..


----------



## A Chicagoan

How about some pictures?

By *raisonnable*:


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous cladding


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Objective

Ecopolisia said:


> No, I simply wouldn't. If I saw it with that cloudy and in fact cheap looking like (not many such building facades in the Western world nowadays, particularly, and I say it again, PARTICULARLY if it were built around 00's to early-2020's(regarding the modern ones of course. Not referring to the classic or historic ones, they would be more or less lookalike in facade/cladding quality here, yeah. Do, see that's how you being genuinely objective and CONSTRUCTIVELY CRITICAL ) , just as you know know that, too. You have probably haven't been in the wealthiest western 1st world countries, or Japan for instance. I suppose not.Sounds like it) that anywhere in the obviously generally civilized western part of the world , I would simply say it likewise in its previous complete manner and it will once again be based of how I would be otherwise, like in an clearly empirical keen-observing way, and nothing else than that.so, I don't buy your out if the blue accusation for being that. Therefore don't partying anything, incl. where they were built, for my estimating and perceiving stance of a certain building.I'm after all one that like to deep with things in an analytical, genuinely OBJECTIVE, keen-observing and realistic before I genuinely opening my mouth up, publicly .Now you know that for sure. Good, then. Yeah, but Copenhagen and Brussels got a way higher GDP per capita and way way more obviously better life standard and human development and value politics overall, well you started it officially to turn it in that direction now, just saying, can't you see.
> So, don't accuse for something I didn't said or did.. More pseudo-thinking verbal sharings(some of of the slightest of what you said of that OTHERWISE totally misperceiving and misunderstanding mouth of yours were accurate, though) however were with me or nah, you to decide that of course.
> Eventually, I'm all yours again to be ready to reply all day long (and, if so, then make it quick, thanks. Not waiting a freaking day or almost 24 hours for you reply again .. ), or the days to come, if I have too. Well, only if you got some more left - and, more lesser misunderstaning, accusable and misperceiving ones this time, thanks - in your baggage to share of course?.. Good that that has been settled down now 👌👍🤘🌈


Let's explain this 1th/2nd world fallacy and end this.China a second world country has trillions of dollars more than Denmark.Luxemburg has the highest average income in the world.Good for them but they will never have skyline like Shanghai or Shenzhen or Guanzghou for dozens of reasons. As if Moscow doesn't have more money (gdp and overall number of the wealthy) than Copenhagen and a much larger construction sector so that they can't use high quality materials because average Dane clearly is richer than average Russian?!Tallest skyscraper in Europe is Lakhta in Saint Petersburg.It wasn't built by an average citizen but the biggest Gas company in the country and they have resources to make it just as good as some of the top skyscrapers in NYC or Chicago.Downplaying very expensive buildings as cheap can only be biased and rude over some smug superiority complex or whatever.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Objective said:


> Let's explain this 1th/2nd world fallacy and end this.China a second world country has trillions of dollars more than Denmark.Luxemburg has the highest average income in the world.Good for them but they will never have skyline like Shanghai or Shenzhen or Guanzghou for dozens of reasons. As if Moscow doesn't have more money (gdp and overall number of the wealthy) than Copenhagen and a much larger construction sector so that they can't use high quality materials because average Dane clearly is richer than average Russian?!Tallest skyscraper in Europe is Lakhta in Saint Petersburg.It wasn't built by an average citizen but the biggest Gas company in the country and they have resources to make it just as good as some of the top skyscrapers in NYC or Chicago.Downplaying very expensive buildings as cheap can only be biased and rude over some smug superiority complex or whatever.


And, yet it's getting more whoosh each time you reply and getting more generalizing for what I actually has said, yet completely misunderstanding, too, and it's spelled 1st* btw, and of COURSE I know the current China’s and Luxembourg GDP nominal and GDP capita, respectively, NO need to repeating yourself there as I haven't been reading that,it's like far ago I did know that very facts of these. Two countries' economic status and where the irony lies between those two ones, And, yeah Denmark it is more like Luxemburg here. Know that, too.But, again to connect with why there's no skyscrapers or supertall there yet, then I clearly explained myself before(but, all "whoosh" in term of reading for you, I suppose), but I did however wrote again, just in another way. It has been explained way lower of this very reply of mine. Just check it by rolling down, if you want to of course, like right now..Anyway, before that I would say It's more your understanding capabilities that's lacking here, especially when I keep saying my own obviously repeating replying- explanations of how I entirely know what you know what you think probably I don't know about of each thing, particularly the economic part of it, AND also of how I simply specified, NOT generalizing, the traits of Mercury, goes to other buildings btw, too. All that (what I just said above ) it's just black and white to you, I suppose, because you wouldn't repeat yoursdlf to convince me for something I already know and your other sayings that just simply out of the context... It's, cearly ,i'm afraid ..

And, simply no the Gas company, called Gazprom, it's just the developer, but hasn't been influenced the design of Latha, neither supplied its top quality(way better than apparently Russin-facade-company supplied cloudy and 80's cheap cladding) glass façade neither backed the engineering of Laktha Center entirely, all Western here. Just look at SKYSCRAPERCENTER.COM ,and Laktha center's own site, WHERE they SPECIFY things there of each part of a certain building based on its company (loads of western influence, goes to the most nicest cladding, ,i.e i tem of FACADE QUALITY, and nothing lese than that, whether you like or not, on many of these Moscow supertalls /skyscrapers. Incl. RMS headquarter in Yekaterinburg of course, and many Xi-Chinese tallest ones and prestigious one,too. And, be FREE to look at Mercury towers own site in that website, just to point out that as well, to make it more Bing Bing for you , i. e more clear, for what I actually have been said for many hours now, SPECIFICALLY ) , where genuine non-ultra-nationalistic-based objective building facts exist.. .

Furthermore, againnnn - you clearly didn't paid any freaking attention what I previously said, AREN'T YOU - it all acquired significant demands - via a certain degree of population growth, mostly, and room sqaure feet as well - for doing so, yet to make happen to it possible to built very tall as equally as these in such capitals as Copenhagen, yet in GDP per capita or median income, THEN a huge nope, but otherwise yeah Moscow got more GDP nominal and GDP PPP, whatsoever.You welcome to look for the specific economic indicators that exist in Wiki or some other sites you find more valid of course. Here it all depends again.I think out of the box and specifying my research and statistics ,you see. I'm afraid again to tell, kinda unlike you so far.
But, peace with that, however.
Have I make myself clear now here. Good, then..

And, to perhaps last, but next question /or saying of yours(what wrote in last part of your reply), yeah some of them are , façade wise, but entirely and yet not on average, when we speaking of NYC most prestigious supertall ones or it's skyscrapers, and it's even lesser prestigious ones, mostly high-rises, and that's an empirical facts I can clearly can see for myself, WHEN I compared the average buildings, not only supertalls/and skyscrapers, between cities, goes to the the average building comparison between Moscow and NYC as well, but enough with the comparison. I just said what should and will also have in other fora in my own specific way, when I constructively criticize, which be room for every time, and you should swallow it as it's as well. Good, then, yeah, more, because I could keep further on, if necessary ? Or might it be the end now, Not a immediate rush for me, though for me it all depends on the output or reply, and how big of a contradiction or negativity it has, of yours of course. Goes to lookalikes, verbally, of course, too. You could be silent afterwards as well, you see. Another option. Yeah.. I'm otherwise being waiting here, if a "wtf"-reply, "duh, I know that, like far ago. no need to repeat yourself(referring to myself saying it here)"-reply OR "when you guys victimizing argue of saying you all superior complex like, also if you unrealistically completely disagreeing with things"-kinda reply should ever trigger one from my side, whatsoever.. Good that that has been settled down 😌✌👍


----------



## Objective

Ecopolisia said:


> And, yet it's getting more whoosh each time you reply and getting more generalizing for what I actually has said, yet completely misunderstanding, too, and it's spelled 1st* btw, and of COURSE I know the current China’s and Luxembourg GDP nominal and GDP capita, respectively, NO need to repeating yourself there as I haven't been reading that,it's like far ago I did know that very facts of these. Two countries' economic status and where the irony lies between those two ones, And, yeah Denmark it is more like Luxemburg here. Know that, too.But, again to connect with why there's no skyscrapers or supertall there yet, then I clearly explained myself before(but, all "whoosh" in term of reading for you, I suppose), but I did however wrote again, just in another way. It has been explained way lower of this very reply of mine. Just check it by rolling down, if you want to of course, like right now..Anyway, before that I would say It's more your understanding capabilities that's lacking here, especially when I keep saying my own obviously repeating replying- explanations of how I entirely know what you know what you think probably I don't know about of each thing, particularly the economic part of it, AND also of how I simply specified, NOT generalizing, the traits of Mercury, goes to other buildings btw, too. All that (what I just said above ) it's just black and white to you, I suppose, because you wouldn't repeat yoursdlf to convince me for something I already know and your other sayings that just simply out of the context... It's, cearly ,i'm afraid ..
> 
> And, simply no the Gas company, called Gazprom, it's just the developer, but hasn't been influenced the design of Latha, neither supplied its top quality(way better than apparently Russin-facade-company supplied cloudy and 80's cheap cladding) glass façade neither backed the engineering of Laktha Center entirely, all Western here. Just look at SKYSCRAPERCENTER.COM ,and Laktha center's own site, WHERE they SPECIFY things there of each part of a certain building based on its company (loads of western influence, goes to the most nicest cladding, ,i.e i tem of FACADE QUALITY, and nothing lese than that, whether you like or not, on many of these Moscow supertalls /skyscrapers. Incl. RMS headquarter in Yekaterinburg of course, and many Xi-Chinese tallest ones and prestigious one,too. And, be FREE to look at Mercury towers own site in that website, just to point out that as well, to make it more Bing Bing for you , i. e more clear, for what I actually have been said for many hours now, SPECIFICALLY ) , where genuine non-ultra-nationalistic-based objective building facts exist.. .
> 
> Furthermore, againnnn - you clearly didn't paid any freaking attention what I previously said, AREN'T YOU - it all acquired significant demands - via a certain degree of population growth, mostly, and room sqaure feet as well - for doing so, yet to make happen to it possible to built very tall as equally as these in such capitals as Copenhagen, yet in GDP per capita or median income, THEN a huge nope, but otherwise yeah Moscow got more GDP nominal and GDP PPP, whatsoever.You welcome to look for the specific economic indicators that exist in Wiki or some other sites you find more valid of course. Here it all depends again.I think out of the box and specifying my research and statistics ,you see. I'm afraid again to tell, kinda unlike you so far.
> But, peace with that, however.
> Have I make myself clear now here. Good, then..
> 
> And, to perhaps last, but next question /or saying of yours(what wrote in last part of your reply), yeah some of them are , façade wise, but entirely and yet not on average, when we speaking of NYC most prestigious supertall ones or it's skyscrapers, and it's even lesser prestigious ones, mostly high-rises, and that's an empirical facts I can clearly can see for myself, WHEN I compared the average buildings, not only supertalls/and skyscrapers, between cities, goes to the the average building comparison between Moscow and NYC as well, but enough with the comparison. I just said what should and will also have in other fora in my own specific way, when I constructively criticize, which be room for every time, and you should swallow it as it's as well. Good, then, yeah, more, because I could keep further on, if necessary ? Or might it be the end now, Not a immediate rush for me, though for me it all depends on the output or reply, and how big of a contradiction or negativity it has, of yours of course. Goes to lookalikes, verbally, of course, too. You could be silent afterwards as well, you see. Another option. Yeah.. I'm otherwise being waiting here, if a "wtf"-reply, "duh, I know that, like far ago. no need to repeat yourself(referring to myself saying it here)"-reply OR "when you guys victimizing argue of saying you all superior complex like, also if you unrealistically completely disagreeing with things"-kinda reply should ever trigger one from my side, whatsoever.. Good that that has been settled down 😌✌👍


I am glad that we has settled that, so that we can talk about Grand Tower construction and not turn this in to your nationalistic debate.Yea I agree,skyscrapers started in the largest US cities,there will always be some American influences and from few other such places.But that's not you no matter how hard you try to link yourself to a foreign country through average income or some other things to feel better about yourself.Back on the subject,Grand Tower has a pretty decent cladding but Mercury still has that Las Vegas vibe.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Objective said:


> I am glad that we has settled that, so that we can talk about Grand Tower construction and not turn this in to your nationalistic debate.Yea I agree,skyscrapers started in the largest US cities,there will always be some American influences and from few other such places.But that's not you no matter how hard you try to link yourself to a foreign country through average income or some other things to feel better about yourself.Back on the subject,Grand Tower has a pretty decent cladding but Mercury still has that Las Vegas vibe.


OK, good, then.. BUT, I don't feel anything about myself, SO I don't really get you there neither I..... or something.. (as I can barely comprehend what you just said there) being link to any foreign country through an average income??.. Hmm, Don't really get that connection either, nor did I exactly rephrase it like that, yeahh.
So, In conclusion, (to finished it all off) , I were (like always, like any fora, too) just being genuinely objective and constructively critical in a realistically specific way, when I keen-observing things and traits around me,inc. digital images and its very content, that's all... Good, then .. But, anyway, yeah thsi one here got a decent cladding, likely a Westen company supplied,I suppose, lovely. So, obviously better in its facade/cladding quality than Mercury tower's own facade quality (remember not referring to facade LOOK here. Wrote that earlier as well, like twice btw) to say the least.

And, yeah - to be genuinely OBJECTIVE and pluralistic, yet non-ultranationalism-entitled independently in my points of view - Mercury tower is getting me a "Sovjetized architectural mindset of a neo-futuristic building style" vibe, particularly over its utterly nice and unique DESIGN and for the "Las Vegas vibe"-example of yours , then most likely the color of it as much I can think of any "las Vegas building" - resemble to it , not quite the quality again, that's the only bummer, whatsoever, as I kinda obviously have expressed myself about like many thorough times in this forum so far.
In addition, then it's overall possess a really nice height and design and the color of the degraded cladding quality itself is unique, too, but could have its full potential with a way better cladding quality, LIKE (just to take the unfortunately, yet also fortunately few Russian examples of its own of a good top quality or top/hyper quality cladding-examples) Neva towers' own grey glass cladding quality(not cloudy and 80's "plastic" - like appealing, you know what I'm saying there, I suppose now. Gradually.. ) OR this particular one here OR the Laktha tower's crystal clear top quality of a cladding for instance. And, of course the RMS headquarter in Yekaterinburg. Got my most favorite facade quality (literally top/hyper quality. Really few with such quality of a cladding exist in Russia, though.. Hmm.. ) AND facade look amongst all latest buildings in P-russia, just saying. So, again - back to Mercury tower again - the color isn't in fact the problem, but the cladding material itself (AGAIN, not referring to the internal support construction that holds/keeps it from inside.. right.. Good.. Something you clearly misunderstood me for saying quite earlier ) , whatsoever. Good that that has been settled down and clarified as well even once more, although I ((more or less)) said these explanations previously, too. BUT , WHATTA YOU - generally speaking, not literally you, hope you know that slang expression in advance - KNOW , yeah. Noice😅👍✌🌈


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 17:*
Cold winter evening by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 18

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## QuadroBob

Ecopolisia said:


> And, yet it's getting more whoosh each time you reply and getting more generalizing for what I actually has said, yet completely misunderstanding, too, and it's spelled 1st* btw, and of COURSE I know the current China’s and Luxembourg GDP nominal and GDP capita, respectively, NO need to repeating yourself there as I haven't been reading that,it's like far ago I did know that very facts of these. Two countries' economic status and where the irony lies between those two ones, And, yeah Denmark it is more like Luxemburg here. Know that, too.But, again to connect with why there's no skyscrapers or supertall there yet, then I clearly explained myself before(but, all "whoosh" in term of reading for you, I suppose), but I did however wrote again, just in another way. It has been explained way lower of this very reply of mine. Just check it by rolling down, if you want to of course, like right now..Anyway, before that I would say It's more your understanding capabilities that's lacking here, especially when I keep saying my own obviously repeating replying- explanations of how I entirely know what you know what you think probably I don't know about of each thing, particularly the economic part of it, AND also of how I simply specified, NOT generalizing, the traits of Mercury, goes to other buildings btw, too. All that (what I just said above ) it's just black and white to you, I suppose, because you wouldn't repeat yoursdlf to convince me for something I already know and your other sayings that just simply out of the context... It's, cearly ,i'm afraid ..
> 
> And, simply no the Gas company, called Gazprom, it's just the developer, but hasn't been influenced the design of Latha, neither supplied its top quality(way better than apparently Russin-facade-company supplied cloudy and 80's cheap cladding) glass façade neither backed the engineering of Laktha Center entirely, all Western here. Just look at SKYSCRAPERCENTER.COM ,and Laktha center's own site, WHERE they SPECIFY things there of each part of a certain building based on its company (loads of western influence, goes to the most nicest cladding, ,i.e i tem of FACADE QUALITY, and nothing lese than that, whether you like or not, on many of these Moscow supertalls /skyscrapers. Incl. RMS headquarter in Yekaterinburg of course, and many Xi-Chinese tallest ones and prestigious one,too. And, be FREE to look at Mercury towers own site in that website, just to point out that as well, to make it more Bing Bing for you , i. e more clear, for what I actually have been said for many hours now, SPECIFICALLY ) , where genuine non-ultra-nationalistic-based objective building facts exist.. .
> 
> Furthermore, againnnn - you clearly didn't paid any freaking attention what I previously said, AREN'T YOU - it all acquired significant demands - via a certain degree of population growth, mostly, and room sqaure feet as well - for doing so, yet to make happen to it possible to built very tall as equally as these in such capitals as Copenhagen, yet in GDP per capita or median income, THEN a huge nope, but otherwise yeah Moscow got more GDP nominal and GDP PPP, whatsoever.You welcome to look for the specific economic indicators that exist in Wiki or some other sites you find more valid of course. Here it all depends again.I think out of the box and specifying my research and statistics ,you see. I'm afraid again to tell, kinda unlike you so far.
> But, peace with that, however.
> Have I make myself clear now here. Good, then..
> 
> And, to perhaps last, but next question /or saying of yours(what wrote in last part of your reply), yeah some of them are , façade wise, but entirely and yet not on average, when we speaking of NYC most prestigious supertall ones or it's skyscrapers, and it's even lesser prestigious ones, mostly high-rises, and that's an empirical facts I can clearly can see for myself, WHEN I compared the average buildings, not only supertalls/and skyscrapers, between cities, goes to the the average building comparison between Moscow and NYC as well, but enough with the comparison. I just said what should and will also have in other fora in my own specific way, when I constructively criticize, which be room for every time, and you should swallow it as it's as well. Good, then, yeah, more, because I could keep further on, if necessary ? Or might it be the end now, Not a immediate rush for me, though for me it all depends on the output or reply, and how big of a contradiction or negativity it has, of yours of course. Goes to lookalikes, verbally, of course, too. You could be silent afterwards as well, you see. Another option. Yeah.. I'm otherwise being waiting here, if a "wtf"-reply, "duh, I know that, like far ago. no need to repeat yourself(referring to myself saying it here)"-reply OR "when you guys victimizing argue of saying you all superior complex like, also if you unrealistically completely disagreeing with things"-kinda reply should ever trigger one from my side, whatsoever.. Good that that has been settled down 😌✌👍


Maybe go write your short stories in the Danish section because it's a bloody void, nothing's happening there, no news. There are like five people on there every other month. That's quite the amount of time and energy you're spending on something you find hideous.


----------



## Ecopolisia

QuadroBob said:


> Maybe go write your short stories in the Danish section because it's a bloody void, nothing's happening there, no news. There are like five people on there every other month. That's quite the amount of time and energy you're spending on something you find hideous.


Just stating semi-analytic, empirically keen-observing and constructively critical, yet specific facts about what's obvious or not of a building in all parameters(particularly in an external architectural context: Design, facade look and facade quality ) , I keenly observing, that's all.

Good that that has been settled down now once again, yet if I found the Danish forums interest to be there I would then, why not, just not at the moment, so no worries, boyy. You could likely do that on your German forums for that matter, that would suit your best than reply old ALREADY settled, elaborated, objective balanced and obviously-meaningful replies by me, yeah.. 

More, or can we move on (or what?Not a hush for me again, though. It deonds how unfair and negatively verbally the irrational opposing commenter is of course ) once for all, again ( if you ever paid any attention to my other replies' content in the first place or second place , which you clearly didn't, I'm afraid, that's why you reply what you replied) then I'll keep reply, no matter who it might be, when something knocking at the reply-door, jfy...It's just a solid and since -2015 "never ending"-principle from me, whether you like it or not, mentally... Good, then.. 😅😌😉👍💎🌈


----------



## raisonnable

January 29:


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ogonek

ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa) • Instagram photos and videos


23K Followers, 1,339 Following, 1,143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ARCHITECTURAL PHOTOGRAPHER 📸 (@strogolexa)




www.instagram.com


----------



## kirstalet

*14.02.2021





















*


----------



## redcode

Feb 15









Cold city by Stanislav Erantsev on 500px


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## redcode

Mar 06









Moscow business by Vyacheslav Prisyazhny on 500px









Sunset in Moscow by Stanislav Erantsev on 500px


----------



## redcode

Mar 07









Moscow by Daniil Zaikin on 500px


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## oltemont

Skyscraper World/ МОСКВА СИТИ | VK


путешествиях по миру, для путешественников всех мастей. Мы предлагаем информацию для самостоятельных путешествий. Для Вас - обзоры достопримечательнос




vk.com


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 29:*








Evening Moscow by Victor Prokhorov on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 15:*








Moscow by Evgeniy Garkusha on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

by moscowoutskirts








MOSCOW | International Business Center


By moscowoutskirts




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center


Из Митино




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

04: Империя II | 68 м 18 эт | приост.


Лучше бы не строили вообще или низкоэтажное строить.Жаль,что этот короб закроет вид на Эволюцию с одной стороны.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 22:*
Moscow city by Maxim Petroleum, on Flickr


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 19:*








Landscape with view at highscrapers of Moscow-City by Sergey Sharmakov on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy

Moscow is King


----------



## redcode

Jun 05

IMG_20210605_203844 by eka phil, trên Flickr

IMG_20210603_204712 by eka phil, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/13

DSC_3580а by Alexander Gusev, on Flickr

DSC_3599 by Alexander Gusev, on Flickr

DSC_3604 by Alexander Gusev, on Flickr


----------



## Mistogun

Please post this to Best Modern European Skylines III


----------



## Zaz965

awesome shape 
















15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся


12 июня 2021




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

Jun 21

Sunset in the city by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся


12 июня 2021




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

MOSCOW | International Business Center







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

Moscow city by Axel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Moscow by Aleksey Stroganov on 500px


----------



## redcode

Moscow City by ✅ Pavel Baturin on 500px


----------



## redcode

City at night by ✅ Pavel Baturin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

7/1

City and Clouds by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 3

DSC_3932 by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr

DSC_3918 by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr

DSC_3923 by Alexander Gusev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

2021-07-03_14-07-DSC_3977.JPG by Артем Ковалев, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Garden Ring avenue (Sadovoye Koltso) by On Neon, trên Flickr









Сити 2 by Oleg Osipov on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

what huge traffic jam


----------



## redcode

Jul 9

IMG_20210709_215128 by eka phil, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 10:*








930F16FA-864C by Mikhail Sivaev on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Untitled by Karl Magrus on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Vladimir Alekhin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 12

Tall and Short by Timofey Sherudilo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 18

Moscow City by ru13r, trên Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 7









Moscow city by Edward Ibragimov on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

10/10

IMG_20211010_173800 by eka phil, on Flickr

IMG_20211010_173827 (1) by eka phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

IMG_20211010_172740 by eka phil, sur Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся


https://instagram.com/stories/grisha_nero/2687008309649682180?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&utm_medium=copy_link




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся


https://instagram.com/stories/grisha_nero/2687008309649682180?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&utm_medium=copy_link




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

MOSCOW | Projects & Construction


Moscow - Residential complex "Innovator" - 2 towers 1st phase Ramenki, Michurinsky Prospekt (avenue), 45A Deadline: 4 q 2023 Specialized Developer: TPU Michurinsky Prospekt Designer: Speech Class: Business Metro: Michurinsky Prospekt Number of floors: 28 2 towers 1st phase...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline

10/23

H18A9430 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 29









moscowscity by caa1984temporebus on 500px


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## Zaz965

almost a Leeza Soho 2.0 from this side


----------



## redcode

Oct 30

Sans titre by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 2









Skyscrappers in smoke by Ivan Semenov on 500px









Moscow lights by Alex Sviblov on 500px


----------



## Higgibaby

best cluster of the whole world


----------



## redcode

215_3280 by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr

215_3282 by Sergey NCD, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 7

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 7









DSC_7575 by Mike Triguk on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline

11/13

Беседка by Vyacheslav Ka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/13

DSCF7043 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 21









москва-сити Панорама by Alexsandr Shurpakov on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 19 by Tatiana_Ser:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 20:*

DSCF2048 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


----------



## Riley1066

A Chicagoan said:


> *March 20:*
> 
> DSCF2048 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


Such a creepy cluster of buildings.


----------



## A Chicagoan

It's been renamed to "Moscow Towers":


https://tass.ru/nedvizhimost/14237949


----------



## A Chicagoan

MoscowCity by Useres on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

15: Moscow Towers | 283,4 м 62 эт | строятся







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## linum

A Chicagoan said:


> *March 20:*
> 
> DSCF2048 by Oleg Panteleev, on Flickr


The Moscow skyline looks a bit Disney for me. This is not an insult, it just looks almost fairy-tale like?


----------



## thestealthyartist

POV: Hansel and Gretel 2077


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 12:*








Tulips. City. by Vladimir Mashevskiy on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 13:*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 21:*

City sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 3 by alexandr22rus:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 4:*

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, moscow towers don't have helipad. at least, the are linked one each other


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 12:*

looking up by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 25:*

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 15:*








Moscow-City, people. And Z. by Vladimir Mashevskiy on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 16:*








the skyscrapers in nyc by Леонид Каравайкин on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

one more photo
















Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center


да ,фотографии просто респект!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 30:*








Moscow-City by ⭐Natasha⭐ on 500px.com


----------

